
Measure the Real Size of Any Python Object - wjarjoui
https://goshippo.com/blog/measure-real-size-any-python-object/
======
jsnathan

      >>> import pysize
      >>> import sys
      >>> pysize.get_size([])
      0
      >>> sys.getsizeof([])
      72
      >>> a = [[],{},()]
      >>> pysize.get_size(a)
      0
      >>> sys.getsizeof(a)
      96   # probably also wrong?
    

It's cool idea, but needs a bit more work I think.

~~~
wjarjoui
Definitely, I'm still not sure it's giving the 100% accurate size in memory,
however it is definitely a step up from sys.getsizeof.

I've fixed the bug causing the above, thank you for the call out!

